# T-Jet Racing in Michigan



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

:wave: Wanted!! T-Jet racers to gather at TSS Hobbies on Sat's to run on the 
reproduction Tub Track with Brad Bowmans insert. Contact 
[email protected] www.tsshobbies.com Tom :thumbsup:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Nice*

Looks like fun............don't forget about running Afx/XT on there.


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

That's a really fine looking track, but don't you miss the clickety-clack? :thumbsup:


----------

